# Need help with pattern and tool used



## jondrainer

I have a pattern I have never seen or installed on a ceiling. Doing a patch after a sofit was removed and trying to match texture.


----------



## R.E. Plaster

It's just a round brush that you can buy at any good drywall supply co

roll some mud ahead of yourself dip the brush in the mud to get some material on it and just stomp it on the ceiling after a few tries you'll get the hang of it good luck :thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts

jondrainer said:


> I have a pattern I have never seen or installed on a ceiling. Doing a patch after a sofit was removed and trying to match texture.


 So if you are a general contractor why not call a professional drywall contractor and get it done ? Simple texture but not to a novice...


----------



## Quality1st

*Crows Foot*

In Montana we call it a Crows foot texture, and we do it with a double brush. In hawaii they call it the Hawaiian Stomp. Do your patch like R. E advised.


----------



## damudman

Quality1st said:


> In Montana we call it a Crows foot texture, and we do it with a double brush. In hawaii they call it the Hawaiian Stomp. Do your patch like R. E advised.


 
Not a crows foot, it is a single shag style.
I just did this in my house.:thumbsup:


----------



## Quality1st

*Yep*

Its a single crows foot brush


----------



## eastex1963

Quality1st said:


> Its a single crows foot brush


Nope....single round brush....not crows foot that I've ever seen....not even a single one. Single crow foot brushes are oval, not round.


----------



## Muddauber

damudman said:


> Not a crows foot, it is a single shag style.
> I just did this in my house.:thumbsup:



Why would a drywall guy put that ugly s**t in his own house?:blink:


----------



## fr8train

Muddauber said:


> Why would a drywall guy put that ugly s**t in his own house?:blink:


LOL, thanks I needed that


----------



## eastex1963

Hey fr8train, it ain't that bad. Actually, I love a crowfoot ceiling. Especially with a semi-gloss paint. Outdated yes, but hey, so am I. lol.


----------



## rhardman

Does anyone have any idea what tool this is and who makes it?
Any information about this texture at all?

Rick


----------



## [email protected]

No, but when you find them, we'll take up a collection to destroy the evidence. That looks like azz!!!


----------



## silverstilts

Awesome looking style of texturing, I am sure it is very time consuming and costly, wouldn't mind learning to do something like that, could become very wealthy on that deal....


----------



## silverstilts

rhardman said:


> Does anyone have any idea what tool this is and who makes it?
> Any information about this texture at all?
> 
> Rick


 looks like it could just be a mop , sometimes the simplest tools can make the most complex designs.


----------



## silverstilts

You would have to be half artist/sculpture to be able to create something of that caliper.


----------



## rhardman

I found it....check this out!





 
Rick


----------



## Tim0282

I saw some guys from South Dakota doing it on a house in my are. He was doing it on his son's house. We hung and finished ready for him to texture. He charged ten thousand dollars to texture about 2500 sq. ft. It looked pretty sweet!! Different texture in each rom. I will dig out pictures and post them.


----------



## Wotootall

rhardman said:


> I found it....check this out!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-f5lMb6JW8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Rick


Nice work finding that! Well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Taped Crusader

thanks for the link rick. i've been looking for that one


----------



## rhardman

[email protected] said:


> No, but when you find them, we'll take up a collection to destroy the evidence. That looks like azz!!!


We're trying to come up with completely different concepts for a powered texture system. This "combed' method is completely different from anything I've ever seen so I have to give the guy respect for thinking outside the proverbial box. My hat's off to him. :yes:

Rick


----------



## texturemaker

Why thanks guy's, the ceiling pattern took me just one & a half hours to create onto a prepared & sealed surface, but unfortunately I didn't use a mop lol! And yes, I suppose one does have to be a kind of artist to produce such an effect, but that is always good because you provide customer satisfaction, plus all their family & friends wants it done then. No peace for the wicked eh!


----------



## silverstilts

texturemaker said:


> Why thanks guy's, the ceiling pattern took me just one & a half hours to create onto a prepared & sealed surface, but unfortunately I didn't use a mop lol! And yes, I suppose one does have to be a kind of artist to produce such an effect, but that is always good because you provide customer satisfaction, plus all their family & friends wants it done then. No peace for the wicked eh!


 I realize that now after watching the short video, could not figure out what was on the end of that handle. Just a plunger for mixing. It is amazing however. Question though , What was it that made you come up with that idea? Was it a client looking for a new look or just something you threw out there? Either way it is very unique indeed. Just wondering when you were doing this on the first job what was your stress level and worries ?


----------



## texturemaker

Hi Silverstilts.
I can now see how you could have mistaken it for a mop'
Where I am living, many texture'rs create similar patterns & designs, so as I was learning how to texture along the way I noticed that no one to my knowledge was creating the 'Oystershell' also, I have been to jobs whereas they have asked the (other) texturing guy to create this pattern because they have seen it somewhere etc: but no one seemed to want to attempt it.?
I like to be unique.
I also realised that preparation is vital, which is fully covered in 'Nifty Tricks' even to the extent that sealing the surface so that the texture stays workable is important, & to be honest, once you have knowledge on creating the pattern, where to start & how to carry it through so that it is uniform, you do need to practice quite a few times & you will just get better & better, to some it will come easier than others (& it works best if you enjoy being creative & in control without getting your hair off lol)

The reason I started out was that I worked for a maintenance company when I was a young dude & went into an empty property to re-decorate prior to the new tenant moving in, & the first thing that hit me was the ceiling had been patterned in the lounge & it took my breath away. I told myself I wanted to do that, so I bought some tools, a bag of texture, then every night I practice on my bathroom wall for hours on end, then washed it off ready for the next evenings session. I was certainly dedicated & self motivated because I knew this was going to be my new career.
I seached for information but could not find any whatsoever, the other option was for me to work with another texture practitioner but I didn't, so I trained myself (ongoing) & found out how to do things thru trial & error. I never once saw how other texture guys worked.
This is why I have produced my guide & e-book, because believe it or not, it is possible for any enthusiast to learn themselves.
And the best part is, everyone that seen one of my ceilings, wanted the same thing. Great or what.
Thank you silverstilts for your comments
ps, I wish I could use stilts like you but I bet I'd fall off until I practiced & got good.


----------



## tovartex84

jondrainer said:


> I have a pattern I have never seen or installed on a ceiling. Doing a patch after a sofit was removed and trying to match texture.


 Actually you could buy single row at a good drywall finishing store with like a flower design to get that result. Just get it ready for texture and with pan and a taping knife fill the ceiling horizontal then vertically then way a couple of minutes then start rolling that roll.:thumbsup:


----------



## silverstilts

If you weren't so far away I would hit you up to train me in as an old apprentice:thumbup: You could teach this old dog some new tricks eh?


----------



## alltex

looks cool but makes my shoulders hurt just wondering how its done


----------



## Frankawitz

Texturemaker, Those are some sweet textures. I seen a story about your textures aren't you in Las Vegas? I can't remember what magazine I read it, it could have been Walls & Ceilings. I do repair work so I see a lot of textures and most of them I use stipple brushes, I have a set of them from 1" round to 6" round they run in one inch increments. I also have a number of trowels that have different size notches in them. I don't get that many calls for custom textures. But I have done a few in my day. I just want to say that is some Nice work.:thumbup: I'm going to check out all of your video's keep up the Good work:thumbsup:

Oh and the picture of the texture I call those Star patterns I use 6" stipple brush you put the mud on ceiling smooth it out then take 6" brush dip it in the bucket of water shake it out then I press the brush into the mud and pull straight down.


----------



## texturemaker

Hi guys hope you had a nice Christmas, Frank, thanks for your kind remarks, although I'm from Wales in the UK, I have not as yet been to the States or Canada, but would love to come some day & do demonstrations, I have sold many of my 'How to texture guides' all over the States & Canada since 2006 so hopefully it would be nice to think that some one used the ideas to create these effects.
Thanks for the advice about the star pattern. We have stipple brushes here, but they are either used by stomping (gently) the brush onto the surface once the texture has been rolled on. Also, there is 2 other patterns we can create, 1 is to roll on the texture to the surface, then use the stipple brush to kind of draw through the texture, swirling & twisting slightly as you go, this creates as we call a scroll design. 2, we roll the texture onto the surface quite heavy, & using the stipple brush (6-8") place it into a bag & pull taught, then twist, drag & pull down, which creates a broken leather pattern, this is a good effect & will resemble an anaglyptic finish once the pattern has set a while (whilst it is still pliable) then we lace it back to create the effect, which looks good on walls as well as ceilings. But all of this requires the texture to be mixed a certain consistency for each pattern, plus it should be rolled on a various depth depending on the design to create.
Silverstilts, I'd love to come over there & train you up.


----------



## thesprayking

TEX, Those are great patterns. I have to fish around on the site to see how you did that, Good looking stuff. As far as the brush texture any taper knows that looks absolutely horrible and is only used in mobile homes and attics where you are trying to hide some homeowner tape and top coats! Crows foot/round or oval/ double or single/ on a pole or holding it by hand / whatever. still brush texture. the question is, Does the texture you are looking at or trying to mimick been knocked down. You can either brush it out and leave it or knock it down after 15 mins or so. We all know that.....


----------



## texturemaker

Sprayking, looks like we use the same methods in each country, the only difference I think are the name's of the tools involved to create the designs, and whereas you 'knockdown' we call it 'lace back' (I don't know why?) and to cover horrible taping & un-even surfaces it's good to know you guys recommend it also.....


----------



## KY Mudrunner

*suppose to be a seashell i think*



silverstilts said:


> looks like it could just be a mop , sometimes the simplest tools can make the most complex designs.




looks like a seashell design but it looks like they was learning to do it ill try an post a pic on what its supposed to look like im new on here an not got any pics on texture loaded up yet


----------



## plaster master

Hi guys. the tool in the guys hand is called an Artex comb.the design is called a fan pattern.this is what i specialize in, hand finished ceiling and wall designs on mostly luxury homes. I would like to share my portfolio of designs with the group but not allowed to. group rules!


----------



## texturemaker

*Drywall Texturing Comb*

Hello guys

There does seem to be an awful lot of interest in the comb designs I create for my DVD's & customers here in the UK but I reckon that most drywall practitioners & finishers are quite artistic soles anyway, I just see texture compound as a kind of flexible material so that once laid onto a well prepared surface ones imagination can really run riots, but if one can attempt a design, or pattern whereas the whole ceiling or wall surface looks really neat & uniform once completed this should be pleasing to the eye plus your customers has total value for their money!

But I personally strive to complete a texturing finish task so that not only myself, first is satisfied, & then my customer is satisfied, but everyone else who would see the finished product would like to have a piece of the cake too.

I have worked in this field for 30 plus years now, & the funny thing is I have quotes to provide to the children, for instance of my previous customers form years ago, who have now grown up & live in their own homes. And the best part is, I have kept my same phone number & contact details from when I first started, so this is also important.

Anyway, things are certainly picking up here in the building industry & hopefully it is the same over in your neck of the woods, (but mostly, I find that things happen first in the USA, then the UK follows suit or is affected.)

It's really nice to join the Drywall Talk forum as this gives us the opportunity to bring our trades together & we can shot ideas across to aid every one of us in our task for drywall texturing finish perfection.

I know it may sound cheesy to some of you guys reading this but a perfect textured finish is my passion.

Have a nice 2010 & beyond to each & every one of you. :thumbup:
Dale.


----------



## dhill937

a very nice pattern


----------



## walltools

rhardman said:


> I found it....check this out!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-f5lMb6JW8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Rick


Thanks for sharing the video Rick. All I have to say is that this guy must have a sore neck!

Definitely an artisan.


----------



## texturemaker

*Creating a drywall texture 'comb' effect*

Hi Rick & walltools

It is true, a sore neck would be inevitable without proper precautions, but I learned to warm up & flex a little prior to texturing a ceiling & have no problems at all, just got used to it lol Let me know when your up & running Rick so we can link up.

Nice speaking to you guys, take care:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

*Whoa*



rhardman said:


> Does anyone have any idea what tool this is and who makes it?
> Any information about this texture at all?
> 
> Rick


Cool looking texture. I should start doing that. I think I'll charge $10.00/ft, then I can work just one day a week.


----------



## ndtaper

Thats definitely a shag stomp brush ,, just did a texture like that recently.


----------



## texturemaker

*You must be joking*



[email protected] said:


> No, but when you find them, we'll take up a collection to destroy the evidence. That looks like azz!!!


Hey darrenpartners, you must be joking, the DVD's I create & sell from my website are selling like hotcakes. Folk (with a good imagination for trying something spectacular) are using these DVD's to learn this art of drywall effects for themselves.

Sorry mate, my customers worldwide can't be wrong lol.

Added right now from my website, to my arsenal of DVD's books & tools are the complete instructions & plans/templates for you to download so that folk can make their own combs, at home or for the job, for a fraction of the cost I sell the manufactured combs for. This frees me up more time to make more amazing 'how to' DVD's & books about extreme drywall art & effects for ceilings & walls for the layman & woman, plus the pro's.

Have a nice day. Dale


----------



## Tim0282

Hey Dale,
Can you post your website on here? 
Worthy of a look!


----------



## moore

jondrainer said:


> I have a pattern I have never seen or installed on a ceiling. Doing a patch after a sofit was removed and trying to match texture.


Yes this is crows foot/turkey tract . now you can buy brush already flattened out. most of these brushes bought at mom/pop hardware's , you have to flatten yourself . takes some time . the worst the brush looks ,the better the pattern . these were originally used by janitors as toilet brushes.some drywall guy stomped a ceiling with one. then there was crows foot. 

people either love this pattern/ or hate it. 

keep it thin. not to heavy.


----------



## texturemaker

*Drywall 'comb' texture art/effects*

Hi Tim0282

I don't think I'm allowed to post website details as the forum doesn't allow such activity.

If you go to my profile page there is a link to follow if you are interested in seeing demos & the DVD's/Combs I create for my customers.

Have a nice day, nice tohear from you.

Regards Dale:thumbup:


----------

